# Glyphe: Treant



## wullewu (24. November 2010)

hiho,

diese druiden-glyphe soll es ja ab heute geben.
beim lehrer hab ich sie nicht gefunden, hat jemand ne ahnung wo man die erlernen kann?

danke schonmal


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

wullewu schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> diese druiden-glyphe soll es ja ab heute geben.
> beim lehrer hab ich sie nicht gefunden, hat jemand ne ahnung wo man die erlernen kann?
> ...



Ich tippe auf Geistesblitz und Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung...wie 60% der Glyphen


----------



## lalalaiii (24. November 2010)

Schwache Inschriftenforschung


----------

